# Check out my new Buck



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

This is me and my new buck Angus. He is a Lamancha cross. He is an absolute sweetheart but too stuborn to try training to pack. I have used him before as breeding stock but didn't keep the baby. I only bred my doe to him because my doe was intended to be my hand milker. 
The baby that was born this spring was AWESOME. :!: The kid was as level headed as mom, as friendly and laid-back like dad and to top it off, he inherited dad's size. 
When Star (thats mom) goes back into to heat, I'm hoping for a boy and this time, I'm gonna keep it!

[attachment=0:9gqjqlgo]Angus and Jessica.jpg[/attachment:9gqjqlgo]


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

WOW! How tall is he?

I'm considering what the seller claims is a 40" and 280-300 lb five year old wether.

Draw back is he thinks he is a saanen/nubian cross. And the seller doesn't have a camera so no picture and it's too far to just jump in the car and go see him.

I don't need a 300 lb goat to feed that doesn't work out as a pack goat. Of course I don't expect I'll ever do extreme packing. I just want something to carry my younger grandkids.

Hmmmm....what to do!


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

IceDog said:


> Hmmmm....what to do!


Send one of your does to him this fall. Bottle raise the baby and wait. If he takes on the dads size, you can let your grandkids ride him until they are in college!! :lol:

Have the seller get you pics because Angus only weighs 220 lbs but he is a monster. I will have to get the tape back on him to measure height. I never thought to do that. It sounds like 300 lbs could be an exaggeration.


----------

